
College Board Scraps Plans for Sat at Home - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/02/us/at-home-sat-coronavirus.html
======
Kaibeezy
_“Taking it would require three hours of uninterrupted, video-quality internet
for each student, which can’t be guaranteed for all,” the board said,
acknowledging the technology gap facing lower-income students_

